# A hello everyone and Weller update.



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all, just wanted to say hi and to let you all know I am still alive and keeping an eye on the spam, lol.
Well as Weller is now four and a half there's not too much new going on with him and our lives BUT I have taken the feeding plunge and changed him onto raw food.
I found myself recommending raw feeding or at least cereal and grain free kibble feeding to my clients and thought we were just fine on kibble. Then one of my client's dogs, a greyhound, that had suffered with colitis for months and was being 'treated' with antibiotics and then steroids, decided to take him to my brilliant vet. who took one look at Toby and told the owner to stop all meds and swap him onto Natural Instinct!! After months of expensive vet visits and drugs she was doubtful at this advice and being a vegetarian nearly feinted at the thought of feeding meat!!! It cost £24 for the consultation and whatever food she bought from the vet ( yes the vet stocks N.I) and less than a week later Toby was fully on raw food and totally free of his colitis!! He has had no trouble since and its been about 2 months.
So, I started to think long and hard about the kibble thing and even the best ones are very highly processed and we are advised against eating processed foods as its so bad for you, so it cant be that different for dogs?
I changed Weller on to N.I about 5/6 weeks ago and its great, he loves it and it really hasn't worked out anymore expensive than feeding good kibble. 
I will say though that Weller had done perfectly well on kibble all his life, so really had no reason to change other than I had become increasingly unhappy with the processed food thing. He does seem to have a little extra spring in his step and his coat seems to be getting a little softer and shinier.
I always thought it would be too expensive to feed raw and that I wouldn't have freezer room etc. The food is gone in seconds so providing bowls are washed there is no raw meat hanging around or any evidence of raw meat in my kitchen (apart from a neat sealed tub in the fridge) A tub 1kg lasts about 5/6 days and costs £3.65. So I am pleased I swapped and would recommend it to anyone. I just thought I would tell you all as I know a few want to feed raw but like me had reasons not to but after making the change its as easy as kibble really.
I hope you are all keeping well and all poos are well and happy! Welcome to newer members and your new babies too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for this Karen. I need to do it!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot loves her NI. However she gets through a one kilo tub in 3 days, when I reduce the quantity down she gets very thin, so still on puppy quantities. 
The others have some raw - but have always done very well on their kibble.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That sounds brilliant - very reasonable too! I think I worked out that I pay about £6 a week to feed Tilly. 

Are you feeding exclusively the tubs? Or any chicken wings etc? Do you have to defrost it before you feed it? (Might be a silly question!) and do you defrost a whole tub at a time, then keep it in the fridge, or just defrost what you need for the day?

It's the idea of chicken wings and raw meat being left around that really puts me off!

Amazing how much impact diet has on medical conditions x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What about the dogs getting the raw food on their hair? Do you have to wash them after eating their meal or chicken wing? I'd be afraid of getting contaminated kisses from them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad that is working out for you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you are happy with the change, I feed nutriment raw, like you I had no real issues with kibble (was on barking heads), but Dudley loves the raw and is always so excited. Lottie I don't really bother giving other things as there is a selection of flavours and they have bone in but they do sell quite a few raw meaty things so I guess I should as a change occasionally.



Lindor said:


> What about the dogs getting the raw food on their hair? Do you have to wash them after eating their meal or chicken wing? I'd be afraid of getting contaminated kisses from them.


I do worry a little about this and give Dudley a little wipe around the mouth, I doubt that it does much but makes me feel better, have to keep reminding my son to stop letting Dudley lick his face though!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I just feed tubs as Weller won't eat wings.
I find the one tub is quite easy to let defrost in fridge and use over the five days. It does defrost quite slowly. I don't worry about the fur thing, they lick all sorts that we would think quite disgusting all day and I haven't caught anything yet. I haven't heard of any of my raw feeding friends having an issue yet either. If your hygiene levels are good then there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen, Great post! 
We need a picture update of Mr. Weller too!! Lady needs to see her special man!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Mo, he wouldn't thank me for a pic! He's had a recent 'close' hair cut!! LOL. 
I will see if I can get one.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> I just feed tubs as Weller won't eat wings.
> I find the one tub is quite easy to let defrost in fridge and use over the five days. It does defrost quite slowly. I don't worry about the fur thing, they lick all sorts that we would think quite disgusting all day and I haven't caught anything yet. I haven't heard of any of my raw feeding friends having an issue yet either. If your hygiene levels are good then there shouldn't be an issue.


Haha good point about the hygiene - I'm pretty sure Tilly licks things much worse that a bit of raw meat.... The mind boggles!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really wouldn't be worrying about face/fur with raw. Nina cleans her wee wee after a pee and sometimes she even cleans Lola's. Plus when they are off lead, they get their chops around all sorts. I think raw meat is the least of our worries!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well knock me down with a blummin feather lol xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> I really wouldn't be worrying about face/fur with raw. Nina cleans her wee wee after a pee and sometimes she even cleans Lola's. Plus when they are off lead, they get their chops around all sorts. I think raw meat is the least of our worries!!


haha so very true.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen you are so blummin funny!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I promise you should you give them a chicken wing ( apart from Weller) they are gone so quickly. When the weather is lovely mine eat their wings outside on the lawn. When wet they stay in the kitchen and then I give the floor a wipe with disinfectant. Not that they are on the floor for long!


----------

